# What shrimp products do you use?



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

On a new tank I just use:

Mosura Old Sea Mud
Mosura BT-9 (layer under gravel then dose Day 3, 7, and if I do a large water change)
Have tried Tetra Safestart (grant it I still wait at least a month before adding shrimp)

Then I add Filter:
-UGF
-Sponge
- If large tank I use eheim canister

For plants:
-moss is the best for shrimp tank (If I use X-mas or Java moss I let it free float in a corner to avoid dead spot like it gets if attached to driftwood.)
-Anubias or Java ferns since slow grower and minimal maintenance. 
-Free Floaters 

Extras: 
- Like to add 2+ Indian Almond leafs
- Cholla wood
- If I have no nice rocks I use (red) lava stones since it's cheap and easy to find.
- And a some kind of Driftwood

Water Treatment: 
- Using RO in all tanks so just add SS+
- I also like to use Shield & Stout when I do a WC

Food:
- Lowkeys (Kayle, Spiral, & Ultra Supple)
- Borneowild (Shield, Stout, Frenzy, & Barley) 
- Jake's nom nom 
- Fresh veggies they like the most baby spinach & blanched zucchini.

I feed a wide range because they seem to do best for me when I provide a good variety. 

I just do Top off RO water 2-3 weeks then I do a 10% WC with RO & SS+ 
I also run a small fan on top of tank and use LED light (Finnex Planted+) to keep temps down.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

great thread...

I'll follow greenteam's formant and update when I get a chance. will take me a while to think of everything
but for now...


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

how do you prepare your leaves? are they dried or fresh?


----------



## DUKENDABEARS (Dec 28, 2012)

Sbarbee-My shrimp like the omni pro the best, piles of shrimp similar to when i use lowkeys ultra supple or the original. Thanks for the samples.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Dried leaves, let them float in the tank until they sink


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Great thread Steve! 

I'll post when I get home.


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

Great thread! I appreciate the insights.
But now I feel inadequate ...:icon_neut


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i keep things simple

inert pool filter or black sand for neo's and tigers
ada amazonia for TB

only additives i add is salty shrimp GH+ for TB
i use already running filters (mostly sponge filter) to jump start my tanks
and i feed spinach, hikari crab cuisine, and kens veggie sticks with calcium
i just bought prime for tb tank but use jungle start right for the rest of the tanks for a dechlor


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Here are some of the things I use or have used 

Kou-Yang
Benibachi bee balls
Mosura Old Sea Mud 
Mosura BT-9
Mosura Mineral +
Borneo Dance
Borneo Shield
Borneo Stout
Azoo Bioballs
Amy's Catappa tea
Amy's Catappa bark
Amy's IAL Leaves
Tantora Mulberry Leaves
Peter Laden foods
Jake's Foods
Jake's Shrimplet Growth
Jake's White
Golden Pearls
Hikari Crab Cuisine
Ken's Veggie Sticks & 5 Stick Blend
Tetra Color Flakes
Wardley Shrimp Pellets
Fresh Veggies from Garden
Aquaclear HOB Filters
Deep Blue Mini Filters
Eheim 2215
Seachem Matrix
Seachem Purigen
Seachem Ferts
Osmocote Plus
Catalina Heaters
Ebay Sponge Filters
Ebay Air Pumps (super quiet)
Ebay Digital Thermometers
Beamswork Lights 
Archaea Lights
Aquatop Tanks
Deep Blue Tanks
Top Fin Tanks
Mr Aqua Tanks
ADA Tanks
GLA CO2 Regulators
Milwaukee Regulators
Fluval Shrimp net

Thanks for posting this thread. It'll give me a chance to come up with a list of items to try out in the future


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice list, I was more looking for ones you use, and more a less a explanation. As I could list everything under the sun, but I was more looking to what you have standardized on and why.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Ok, things I use consistently

Organic Baby Spinach (blanched, frozen, fed, food source)

Organic Baby Kale (blanched, frozen, fed, food source)

Organic Zucchini - (blanched, frozen, fed, food source)


fresh Stinging Nettle (blanched, frozen, fed, food source)

fresh mulberry leaves (blanched, frozen, fed, food source)

Dried green walnut leaves (dunk in boiling water to kill any bad stuff or just drop straight in my tank, used as food source and antibacterial/antifungal properties)

IAL leaves - dried, I use A grades and C grades, C grades are for leaf litter for biofilm purposes. A grades leech more tannins (the A grades I have do) so I save those for suspected bacterial or fungal issues or as a preventative with new stock

Catappa bark - Used if I know bacterial infections may be present, careful with dosage as they are known to be quite potent but make great caves once they have been in the tank a while so dual purpose

Guava leaves - I have only used these 2-3 times, don't know if they work or not but the shrimp munch on them, they take a while to break down though. I keep them on hand for antibacterial properties, feed dry, boil first for 5 minutes or so. Don't use consistently but want them on hand regardless.

Food products I refuse to run out of (I have tried 40-50 different food over the years, these are the ones my shrimp prefer)

Borneowild Barley - to me a must have due to its ease of breaking down for both adults and babies

Repashy Soilent Green - pain to make (stinks up the whole house) but they adore it...I don't feed it often just because I have so many other feeds I use, might use once a month

I do like the Peters Laden Foods, my shrimp prefer some over others, Omnipro is a good all around food though, loved their baby food when it was in pellet formula, I think it's switched to powder now which I don't care to switch to

Shrimp King Complete - they love this, but it's new and fresh, so I will reserve my true opinion of the food when it's been opened a few times over the next few months and see if they still go as nuts for it

Mosura Graze - Like Barley I love the ease of the foods breakdown, easy to feed babies and avoid too much powdered supps

Then I alternate my 'hard' foods between the Azoo Breed, Azoo Growth, Peters Laden foods (whatever I grab out of the sample bag really), Shirakura Soft Taste, Scape Staple, Benebachi Golden Food/Golden Eye food, and they love the Lowkeys Ultra Supple and Original which I need to get more of.

As for powdered foods I ALWAYS keep Ebiken EI on hand and feed it to once a week whether there are babies present are not. It's my fav baby food but wonderful for adults too. I also feed Earthworm powder, Gravidas, Tonic Pro, and occasionally Bioplus and Excel. Powdered foods raise TDS quite a bit so I only feed once or twice a week, and only twice a week if I have a LOT of babies in the tank. 

As far as supplements go I stopped using under substrate additives as I really see no true benefit. I've had tanks succeed and fail regardless if it was used or not. I use BT-9 on occasion, especially with startup or big filter maintenance stuff but I don't use ANY supplement how it is supposed to be dosed unless the tank is empty (no livestock beyond snails). Even when I have used Shield in the past I have suffered casualties if I used full doses as the label said. Cranks the TDS up (any powdered supplement) and I just think a lot of these folks crank the doses up on their products so you run out more. I honestly feel if I used the recommended doses on these foods and supps according to the labels I would have dead shrimp and planaria/fauna EVERYWHERE. I stick with my gut instinct on these and use a pinch between my fingers when in doubt.


I use Tetra Safestart on all my new tanks, regardless on if livestock will be going in the next day or two months from then. I've seen it work and believe in the product. Of course I have to trust it has been stored appropriately and such but willing to risk money on it every time because I've had my tanks cycle in 48 hours or less with it. I trust it over any shrimp specific product I've ever used for the same purpose.

Azoo Bioballs 

I like bee pollen as a natural food source for babies and adults, its cost effective (dirt cheap) and lasts a LONG time. And disintegrates easily for babies.

I also am a big believer in cholla (roots, logs, whatever, it all has nice structure for biofilm and bacteria. I also am a big believer in lava rocks, large, small, attach mosses or plants to or just put in by themselves. They are wonderful for nom noms and biofilm to grow in and inert, so they don't affect params at all. Same for the cholla, no affect on params unless leeching heaving tannins.

I'm sure there is more but that is what I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Right now I'm in to feeding a lot of the powder foods since I have a lot of babies going on in my tanks. I like the Peter Laden Baby Pro and Jake's Shrimplet Growth. The Baby Pro breaks down like a powder even though it comes in pellet form. Jake's Complete Veggie is one food all my shrimps go crazy for. They'll fight for the stuff. I always mix in fresh veggies (blanched) at leat once a week. As far as setting up tanks I use Old Sea Mud and BT-9 on all my tanks. I have used Mosura Mineral Plus since the beginning to build my water. R/O top offs and usually change water once a week. Aquaclear filters accompanied with sponge filters are on most of my tanks. They are simple and effective. I can fit a good amount of Matrix or bio-rings in the AC filters. I use just about everything on the list mainly because I have it. I use all the Borneo stuff. I can't tell you that the shrimp go crazy over it but there are no ill effects. I have IAL in all my tanks and add a mulberry leave every other week. They all go crazy over the mulberry.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

The old Baby Pro came in pellet, that's what I loved. The new stuff is powder.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

No one else cares to share? We should all have I put here.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

I use a lot of powdered food for my shrimps. I have a mortar and pestle to grind up food for them. I usually tend to combine different food to give them a mixture. 
I use craze, color, spira, earthworm, 

Benebachi breeding liquid for crystals, bio max, Indian
almond leaves, vegetables. 

I use Salty Shrimp sulawesi 8.5, mosura minerals, RO in all tanks.

Dual sponge filters and fluval q2 air pumps. Hobs on my tanks with sensitive shrimp. Purigen in all the tanks. I use inert sand I'm them. Aragonite in my cardinal tanks. All low-tech, moss, ferns and most. 

-Chris


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

mayphly said:


> Right now I'm in to feeding a lot of the powder foods since I have a lot of babies going on in my tanks. I like the Peter Laden Baby Pro and Jake's Shrimplet Growth. The Baby Pro breaks down like a powder even though it comes in pellet form. Jake's Complete Veggie is one food all my shrimps go crazy for. They'll fight for the stuff. I always mix in fresh veggies (blanched) at leat once a week. As far as setting up tanks I use Old Sea Mud and BT-9 on all my tanks. I have used Mosura Mineral Plus since the beginning to build my water. R/O top offs and usually change water once a week. Aquaclear filters accompanied with sponge filters are on most of my tanks. They are simple and effective. I can fit a good amount of Matrix or bio-rings in the AC filters. I use just about everything on the list mainly because I have it. I use all the Borneo stuff. I can't tell you that the shrimp go crazy over it but there are no ill effects. I have IAL in all my tanks and add a mulberry leave every other week. They all go crazy over the mulberry.


With the Mineral plus what dose do you use for 5g? Just wondering if it's close to,what I use.

-Chris


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

I mix it in a 5 gallon bucket with RO and just keep adding drops until I reach my desired TDS. I shoot for TDS 150 which still gives me GH of 5.


----------



## stanjam (May 12, 2013)

For my crs tank, 10 gallon: 
Filtration: Tom's rapids hob canister with sponge prefilter, foam to 100 micron, Purigen, and bio Matrix

Water conditioning: tap water (40 ppm tds), add Prime, then Salty Shrimp Bee Shrimp gh+ unitil tds reaches 150 ppm. Sit for 20 minutes before adding.

Substrate: active: Fluval shrimp stratum

Indian almond leaves

Other inhabitants: 2 ottos, mts (for substrate aeration, reduces chance of poisonous gas buildup).

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Come on all you shrimpers tell your secret products so we can further the hobby. This thread is for products, but feel free to ask people about the ones they use.


----------



## stanjam (May 12, 2013)

I feed a variety of foods. Jakes om nom and veggie sticks, veggie wafers, shirakura baby food, powdered spirulina and rotifers. Just bought the fluval shrimp pellets. They are small, which allows the sub adults to take off with some rather than having to fight for food. The shrimp seem to really like it, and it supposedly had vitamins and a bit of iodine to help molting. We shall see lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy s3 using this Tapatalk thingy


----------



## Salvanost (Mar 30, 2014)

so far i really like 
salty shrimp remineralizer

soon i will try glasgarten AE bacter

unfortunately i cannot give review to any procust at all...
since i still got long way to get my first F1 (zero survivalbility on shrimplet so far...)
cannot give positif review to any suplement and food products


----------



## harrythebat (Sep 30, 2012)

I use BT-9 weekly after water change as for food there's borneowild barley,mosura shrimpton, algae wafers azoo breed,grow, shirakura and also boiled spinach.


----------



## Atiba (Jul 6, 2014)

I use amazonia powder substrate, salty shrimp gh+, and ro water. Plants are mostly different types of mosses. I used to use a Pyrex feeding dish but my shrimp, specifically the crs, kept taking the food out. Food consists of the whole scape line, love the baby boost, as well as ebiken ei.


----------



## eozen81 (Sep 24, 2014)

*For my Sulawesi Tank:* Sulawesi Mineral 7.5 + quartz cheap substrate + Red Moor with java moss + RO water

*For my Taiwan :* ADA Amazonia Normal + GH+ (hand made)+ RO water

Borneo Wild enLive + Borneo Bee Ball + Borneo Wild Mineracks + Indian Almond Leave + HMF filter

--------------------------------------------

I really think most of products are commercial not directly beneficial for shrimps. i.e. I give nothing to my Cardinal Shrimps apart from what I offer for my rabbit snails (cucumber, leaves, etc...) and no issue about reproduction or babies' grow up rate. But I am sure I could have fooled people by saying I am using xxxx and yyyy as brand and they are really necessary for breeding cardinals :flick:

Don't get me wrong, I am not sayin those are useless but their direct use cannot be measured unless we set up 2 different tanks and use those products for 1 one of the tanks and not using 1 for the other.


----------



## Salvanost (Mar 30, 2014)

ravensgate said:


> Borneowild Barley - to me a must have due to its ease of breaking down for both adults and babies
> 
> As for powdered foods I ALWAYS keep Ebiken EI on hand and feed it to once a week whether there are babies present are not. It's my fav baby food but wonderful for adults too. I also feed Earthworm powder, Gravidas, Tonic Pro, and occasionally Bioplus and Excel. Powdered foods raise TDS quite a bit so I only feed once or twice a week, and only twice a week if I have a LOT of babies in the tank.
> 
> As far as supplements go I stopped using under substrate additives as I really see no true benefit. I've had tanks succeed and fail regardless if it was used or not. I use BT-9 on occasion, especially with startup or big filter maintenance stuff but I don't use ANY supplement how it is supposed to be dosed unless the tank is empty (no livestock beyond snails). Even when I have used Shield in the past I have suffered casualties if I used full doses as the label said. Cranks the TDS up (any powdered supplement) and I just think a lot of these folks crank the doses up on their products so you run out more. I honestly feel if I used the recommended doses on these foods and supps according to the labels I would have dead shrimp and planaria/fauna EVERYWHERE.


Yeah, i got same problem with shield (and tonic pro too, looks like they got same function)
Even when i'm using only 1/4 of reccomended dosage

Already had bad result with 2 baby shrimp food powder
Could anyone recommend good baby shrimp food?
Or should i stick with biofilm from glas garten bacter?

Still not success with shimplet survival
There lot of hatch but after 1 weeks the quantity of shrimplet drop again


----------



## Salvanost (Mar 30, 2014)

just want to share some product, sorry for double post
1. prodibio biodigest
this one really good for setup ada amazonia
my tank already cycle for 2 month and still getting 4 ppm ammonia
after adding prodibio the ammonia decrease into 1 ppm
great stuff!!!

2. glasgarten baby shrimp food
this really good one too, i just need to drop at the centre of the tank, and it will spread to whole tank later
and no shrimp death at all, i really hate to using powder product because there will be casuality later, maybe because extreme water parameter swing or because other baby shrimp food product got bactery ingredient

still waiting for glasgarten bacter ae, if bacter ae really great product like the baby shrimp food, i will try the beta glucan product (i get shrimp death too while using other beta glucan product like tonic pro and BW shield)


----------



## Thenoob (Jan 15, 2014)

Excuse the noob question, I'm just getting into shrimp. I got my first shrimp (ammanos and and neocardia) last week.

To me it seem like the shrimping side of the hobby has an obsession with, additives, special food, substrates etc. are the really beneficial/ needed? I understand having a special shrimp food but having like 10 plus that seems odd to me, am I missing something?

Again I'm totally new to shrimp so sorry if this question has already been answered somewhere.


----------



## Salvanost (Mar 30, 2014)

no, you don't need too much product

1. mineral for tds
2. meat base food
3. vegetable base food
4. baby shrimp food

ussually beginner mistake about the food not eaten by the shrimp
that's the reason why people buy more food to find better one

you should search KISS method
best for beginner


----------



## Bruce6000 (Jun 18, 2009)

Can they just get by on algae alone? my amano and cherry just feed on algae and I don't supplement their diet. Confession, I'm. new to inverts and discovering some of them eat better than I do:hihi:


----------



## Salvanost (Mar 30, 2014)

how long until i see the improvement from using glasgarten bacter ae?
it's already 1 weeks, but still nothing change inside my tanks


----------



## CatOhCat (Mar 15, 2014)

For me i use exclusively Lowkeys products since they dont try to surround us with dozens of similar products. Lowkeys Hiden no esa is the best food I hv tried. I also have great experience with Glasgarten baby food.


----------



## grammaknits02 (Apr 29, 2014)

I use RO water and remineralize with Salty Shrimp even though I have only neos...I don't trust my tap water not to change; Feeding I use Mosura graze which is a snowflake food and Glasgarten AE which creates a biofilm. I also very sparingly feed Glasgarten Shrimp dinner once or twice a week, however, it is very sparingly because since I started using snowflake and Bacter AE, my shrimp don't swarm after the shrimp dinner as much. I also once a week put a small amount of glasgarten baby shrimp food in the tank.
I also use Indian Almond leaves, mulberry leaves and catappa bark.
I get all of my product from www.discobee.com . Eric is a great guy to work with, and always send samples in his packages!!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I have seen more than a handful posts that someone would experience some shrimp death after dosing "immune boosters" such as Borneowild Shield, BT-9, GlasG Immuno, etc.

Would anyone know as to why that's the case?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Shrimp specific? Absolutely nothing
I use Seachem Prime to dechlorinate water at water changes and that's it... Amusing I dumped 5 into a 12g as live food for my husband's dwarf puffer after giving up trying to keep them in 2g and 3g tanks (they didn't breed and just kept dieing). The fish didn't eat the shrimp and they're finally breeding, tons of babies and juvies now! I don't give them shrimp food or anything species. Though once a week or every other week I put in a blanched cucumber for the otos and shrimp, but they seem fat dumb and happy so don't need food supplements that often.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

MsNemoShrimp said:


> I have seen more than a handful posts that someone would experience some shrimp death after dosing "immune boosters" such as Borneowild Shield, BT-9, GlasG Immuno, etc.
> 
> Would anyone know as to why that's the case?


probably over dosing the products and causing huge swings in the water parameters. most directions on any products is usually way too much.


----------



## Salvanost (Mar 30, 2014)

even i still cannot find the cause
my biggest suspect would be, the products force molting
and i got to much male shrimp attack the molted shrimp

just using glas garten beta glucan once, no problem
i will use it again later, twice a week, with half dossage

no problem with glasgarten bacter ae
it's already 1 weeks, but i hate the white powder at soil surface


----------



## stanjam (May 12, 2013)

I have exceedingly forgiving tap water, though I monitor it closely until I get an ro unit. 

I use salty shrimp for remineralization. Am going to be adding salty shrimp bkackwater powder to the list soon. 

Also am trying ebi ten ultra-pearl. So far with mixed results


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Salvanost said:


> even i still cannot find the cause
> my biggest suspect would be, the products force molting
> and i got to much male shrimp attack the molted shrimp
> 
> ...


try using less even half does is a lot. and premix it in a cup of tank water then pour that in near some flow. powders suck just sprinkling on the surface.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Salvanost said:


> even i still cannot find the cause
> my biggest suspect would be, the products force molting
> and i got to much male shrimp attack the molted shrimp
> 
> ...


Bacter AE you'll need to use it for a month or 2 to notice any difference. It does in mine. I see that the baby shrimps are more active after using it. But only time will tell 

Yeah the dosage instruction on it is insane. 1/2 the scoop for a light stocked tank? Even for a tank with 1000 shrimps I still think 1/2 is way too much. I originally used 1/6 of the scoop and it still clouds up the water pretty bad. A pinch is perfect for me.

In terms of why Shield, BT-9, Gravidas, Tonic Pro, etc kills off some because I think #1, the weak (sick) shrimps couldn't take the change well and died or #2, like Bostoneric said, overdose causing too much of a swing. I too only use a pinch for each of those every month the day after a small w/c. When I do that, I don't see any deaths (crossing fingers) and they quite like it actually. Once a month in small quantities all mixed together rather than some here and there every other day or something like that some of us be dosing.

If you see white particles on the substrate everywhere after you dose powders, it's a good sign you dosed too much. Same if after 2 hours of dosing, it's still floating around and making your water cloudy. Think of it like smoke. Would you be able to breath all that in and live through after a few hours of polluted air? The shrimps will experience the same thing if you overdose powder


----------



## EbiSquirrel (Nov 20, 2014)

Anyone ever use Repashy Shrimp Souffle? I feed the Super Green and Soilent Green since I already had those for my fish. But am wondering if its worth trying the shrimp specific food. I am still pretty new to this and only have Neos and haven't gotten any shrimp specific products yet. So far all are healthy and molting, no babies yet.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

I've used Repashy in the past its super nutritious but makes a big mess and not great for your water.


----------



## Salvanost (Mar 30, 2014)

any experience on shirakura ebidama soft, ebi-ken han and ebi-ken kou yin?



bostoneric said:


> try using less even half does is a lot. and premix it in a cup of tank water then pour that in near some flow. powders suck just sprinkling on the surface.


so i need to stir it with tank water rather than sprinkling it on the surface?
the bacter ae not spread nicely like the baby shrimp food



MsNemoShrimp said:


> Bacter AE you'll need to use it for a month or 2 to notice any difference. It does in mine. I see that the baby shrimps are more active after using it. But only time will tell
> 
> Yeah the dosage instruction on it is insane. 1/2 the scoop for a light stocked tank? Even for a tank with 1000 shrimps I still think 1/2 is way too much. I originally used 1/6 of the scoop and it still clouds up the water pretty bad. A pinch is perfect for me.
> 
> ...


even a pinch would kill my shrimps,
exception only for 3 products
mosura rich water (tanin for water)
mosura old sea mud
and mosura tonic pro (beta glucan)

i hear so much problem ussually come from tds raise, but i never get that problem at all
even bacter ae never give tds raise


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't use all the fancy mancy products commercially available. What I've found out is...

1. Folks (mainly NA) like to pick and chose certain aspects of something and adopt it never fully realizing that the process works as a whole and not as a singular piece.

Example: Folks like to keep shrimps and never perform water changes. Their population grows and becomes unsustainable and crash. Overnight 90% of their population dies and they scratch their heads asking what happened all the while never realizing as population grows, requirements changes. What's worst, many of these folks often do only sponge filters!! Bahahaha

2. Many commercialize products don't mix well and folks don't realize this and mix with disastrous results. This is applicable for mineralizers and those "mineral" rocks and gizmos. This problem is compounded when you're mixing something and overdosing. You never know how certain products will interact if mixed but folks do this all the time. 

3. Lack if research and evidence. A majority of shrimp specialty products lack research and evidence to support their claims. It's like folks feeding their shrimps food and seeing how their shrimps flock to it they instantly develop the idea that the food is wonderful and great. You'd be very surprised to find out most of the "bacter" products available is not more than wheat powder and assorted powdered. It's no wonder folks reporting an increase in nitrates and other issues. It's basically introducing a product that is decaying and releasing a ton of harmful stuff into your tank.
Example: anyone have evidence that the "Ammonia Absorption Tablets" actually work as it claims?!? Lol! More snake-oil and wild claims. 

Also, when did this "Bio-Film" thing become so popularized? Marketing for it was done so well. I understand the term "bio-film" but never in the past has a shrimp product sold resulting from a term. LOL!! 

Anywhose, some folks have a lot of money and can afford to buy cool things. If it helps them, great. I don't waste money on such products now (I have in the past). I keep things simple and my shrimps are happily breeding. They have wonderful colors and are healthy. No need to tinker and fix what's not broken. 

My 2cents.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

ok chef thats a bit extreme and good way to scare many.
and worth about 2cents and i find especially interesting since you sell a bacter also.

Bump:


Salvanost said:


> any experience on shirakura ebidama soft, ebi-ken han and ebi-ken kou yin?
> so i need to stir it with tank water rather than sprinkling it on the surface?
> the bacter ae not spread nicely like the baby shrimp food


shirakura is one of the oldest most trusted names in shrimp products. ebiken Ei and Han is one of the greatest combos around, using kou yin (old sea mud) is also a staple in most every shrimp tank setup.

with any powders its best to premix rather than sprinkling on the surface.



ch3fb0yrdee said:


> You'd be very surprised to find out most of the "bacter" products available is not more than wheat powder and assorted powdered. It's no wonder folks reporting an increase in nitrates and other issues. It's basically introducing a product that is decaying and releasing a ton of harmful stuff into your tank.


I know many people who solely use bacter and have reported no increase in nitrates thats why the only use bacter and not other solid food products.



ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Example: anyone have evidence that the "Ammonia Absorption Tablets" actually work as it claims?!? Lol! More snake-oil and wild claims.


apples to oranges comparison when you were just talking about bacter, I do agree the ammonia absorption boards have their cons, they are made of zeolite and probably expire within a short amount of time, BUT they do produce a lot of growth on top and the shrimp love to collect on them. And you shouldnt have ammonia in your tank to begin with and if you do you're not addressing the root of the problem.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

double post


----------



## Salvanost (Mar 30, 2014)

always keep water parameter checked
tds raise into 300 just from 1 week baby shrimp food
gh increase to 10++ just from old mineral stone

and the best of the best, stabilizing water parameter from using breeding sponge!!!
day 1 155 tds, day 3 140 tds, day 5 130 tds,
now it stabilize to 145 tds after i'm drip it with 155tds water everyday


----------

